# Unbelievable



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

So I took a customer in pool. The person who ordered the ride said the guy who's in my car doesn't speak English, no big deal whatever. I get to the first persons destination and drop her off, but I accidentally end both trips. I have the guy in my car who doesn't speak English call the person who ordered the ride. I told the older Asian lady to please order the ride again from my destination. She says "No you have to take him home, he doesn't speak English." I say "I will, but not for free." This is next to college with traffic everywhere, and she wants me to take him home for free, which is an extra six miles. We go back and forth, with her telling me that I HAVE to do what she says. I say "Look lady, just order the ride again and I'll do it." She says "No I don't know how to do that." I say "Well I guess you will be picking him up then." She goes on a tirade "Oh my god! oh my god! he doesn't speak English." I say "He will be at the corner of "Bonnie and Colorado. Peace." I open the door for the guy who don't speak any English and he doesn't have a clue. "Welcome to America" I say, and motion for him to stay on the corner. I'm a nice guy and she probably would of got me to do the free ride when I was a newbie. Next ride I get is 25 mile LAX ride so I'm happy I got rid of the free loader. The next morning I receive an email from Uber that said they refunded the fare of 3 dollars to the old Chinese lady, because of a "bad experience". The old Chinese lady who apparently didn't know how to use the app, but was able to do it the first time when I picked him up, gets a whole three dollars back, meaning I had to sit in traffic for 45 minutes for free. Ubers decision I guess is that I should of been gullible enough to believe the old lady, drive 45 minutes in traffic, on top of the 45 minutes I already drove to get him half way there, all for 3 dollars. Uber decides who has to pay already for low fares. So great!!! Anyone wanna go to Las Vegas!!!! All we have to do, is once we get there is report a bad experience on the poor sucker, and the shitty two hundred dollar fare will come back to us. Free rides to Vegas!!!!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So I took a customer in pool. The person who ordered the ride said the guy who's in my car doesn't speak English, no big deal whatever. I get to the first persons destination and drop her off, but I accidentally end both trips. I have the guy in my car who doesn't speak English call the person who ordered the ride. I told the older Asian lady to please order the ride again from my destination. She says "No you have to take him home, he doesn't speak English." I say "I will, but not for free." This is next to college with traffic everywhere, and she wants me to take him home for free, which is an extra six miles. We go back and forth, with her telling me that I HAVE to do what she says. I say "Look lady, just order the ride again and I'll do it." She says "No I don't know how to do that." I say "Well I guess you will be picking him up then." She goes on a tirade "Oh my god! oh my god! he doesn't speak English." I say "He will be at the corner of "Bonnie and Colorado. Peace." I open the door for the guy who don't speak any English and he doesn't have a clue. "Welcome to America" I say, and motion for him to stay on the corner. I'm a nice guy and she probably would of got me to do the free ride when I was a newbie. Next ride I get is 25 mile LAX ride so I'm happy I got rid of the free loader. The next morning I receive an email from Uber that said they refunded the fare of 3 dollars to the old Chinese lady, because of a "bad experience". The old Chinese lady who apparently didn't know how to use the app, but was able to do it the first time when I picked him up, gets a whole three dollars back, meaning I had to sit in traffic for 45 minutes for free. Ubers decision I guess is that I should of been gullible enough to believe the old lady, drive 45 minutes in traffic, on top of the 45 minutes I already drove to get him half way there, all for 3 dollars. Uber decides who has to pay already for low fares. So great!!! Anyone wanna go to Las Vegas!!!! All we have to do, is once we get there is report a bad experience on the poor sucker, and the shitty two hundred dollar fare will come back to us. Free rides to Vegas!!!!!!


Normally I'd be on the driver's side against a pax in most situations, but YOU did end the trip early by mistake. All you gotta do is go to the HELP section and select the trip and there is an option for this situation.

BONG!!!


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

run26912 said:


> Normally I'd be on the driver's side against a pax in most situations, but YOU did end the trip early by mistake. All you gotta do is go to the HELP section and select the trip and there is an option for this situation.
> 
> BONG!!!


Well now I know, but she could of easily ordered the trip again. Not that hard. She wanted a free ride, for a service that doesn't tip. She's crazy!! When I was a taxi driver making 2.50 a mile, 1000 dollars a week, I would of ate that ride and gave a free ride. Lol now these people who don't tip, want courtesy, when there's no courtesy for them who get a private car, free water, free candy, free this and that. Lol if you UBER people only knew you could of walked into any cab service three years ago, and got a taxi cab, made three times the money, and three times less the hassle, we wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Well now I know, but she could of easily ordered the trip again. Not that hard. She wanted a free ride, for a service that doesn't tip. She's crazy!! When I was a taxi driver making 2.50 a mile, 1000 dollars a week, I would of ate that ride and gave a free ride. Lol now these people who don't tip, want courtesy, when there's no courtesy for them who get a private car, free water, free candy, free this and that. Lol if you UBER people only knew you could of walked into any cab service three years ago, and got a taxi cab, made three times the money, and three times less the hassle, we wouldn't be in this situation.


Wow, you are quite the piece of work. She wasn't trying to get a free ride. She was quite happy to pay for the ride in the first place. Most pax have no clue how to order a ride from a location where they are not at. You screwed up, and then you threw someone out of your car who doesn't speak English in a location they don't know. You are clearly a kind and compassionate person. Uber sucks but we got to this point with attitudes like that.

Oh, and one other thing, if you wer really smart, you wouldn't take pool requests.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

You missed that part of the story. She had already ordered from a destination. I didn't pick him up at her house. I had already picked him up on the side of the street, and I was taking him home to her!


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, you are quite the piece of work. She wasn't trying to get a free ride. She was quite happy to pay for the ride in the first place. Most pax have no clue how to order a ride from a location where they are not at. You screwed up, and then you threw someone out of your car who doesn't speak English in a location they don't know. You are clearly a kind and compassionate person. Uber sucks but we got to this point with attitudes like that.
> 
> Oh, and one other thing, if you wer really smart, you wouldn't take pool requests.


So you think I should of just took him home, out of the kindness of my heart, when she was obviously lying. I even walked her through how to do it, but she kept saying she shouldn't have to pay. Lol. No wonder UBER has employees, theres plenty of suckers out there.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Help - Trips and fare review - issues with my fare - Fare adjustment: my trip did not begin or end on time


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So you think I should of just took him home, out of the kindness of my heart, when she was obviously lying. I even walked her through how to do it, but she kept saying she shouldn't have to pay. Lol. No wonder UBER has employees, theres plenty of suckers out there.


You weren't that clear in your telling of the story which leads me to believe you weren't that clear on the phone. Regardless, she probably thought you were scamming her. Did she get charged anything when you accidentally ended the trip? I would assume she got a minimum charge right? So why would she want to pay you again? Bottom line, you keep defending yourself, You F'ed up, take no responsibility for that AND have absolutely no empathy for what the pax point of view is. Oh wait, and you also have no idea how to use the app when there's a problem. What do you expect. Now get out there and abuse some more passengers! I am no fan of Uber and broach no disrespect by the pax but you don't have the moral high ground here to complain.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

This one is on you driver, when I screw up I try to make amends for it.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You weren't that clear in your telling of the story which leads me to believe you weren't that clear on the phone. Regardless, she probably thought you were scamming her. Did she get charged anything when you accidentally ended the trip? I would assume she got a minimum charge right? So why would she want to pay you again? Bottom line, you keep defending yourself, You F'ed up, take no responsibility for that AND have absolutely no empathy for what the pax point of view is. Oh wait, and you also have no idea how to use the app when there's a problem. What do you expect. Now get out there and abuse some more passengers! I am no fan of Uber and broach no disrespect by the pax but you don't have the moral high ground here to complain.


I was very polite to her, and she was rude. my rating is 4.8. This is the culture UBER has created, she thinks she's getting scammed when she's just paying three dollars for the ride like she's supposed to. 3 dollars is scamming someone? Jesus what is wrong with the drivers on this forum. We make less than minimum wage and you are saying thank you, may I have another beating. Poor uber passenger having to order another ride. Better yet, I should of told her to call a Taxi, he would of charged her 50 bucks. She could of saved herself time and money, not having to pick him up by paying me the already criminal pay of three dollars for the mistake, or heaven forbid, offered a tip!!!! Not just expect me to drive for free for a simple mistake. Jesus I'm an uber driver. I think I'm beginning to learn, that all uber drivers just love punishment. We did this ourselves, maybe UBER isn't to blame, maybe it's the low self esteem, that we can't even be bothered to call someone and ask them to pay us for a ride.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This one is on you driver, when I screw up I try to make amends for it.


So you would of drove him home for free, if you were in my situation? You must make WAY more than I do. I put in 40 hours a week, and make 400 if I'm lucky, and can't be giving free 45 minute rides. And I put in 100 dollars in gas on top of that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> . This is the culture UBER has created, she thinks she's getting scammed when she's just paying three dollars for the ride like she's supposed to.


Even reordering a ride requires her to pay a booking fee and a base fare again. It is a scam to make her reorder for your mistake. A fare review would have been proper.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Jesus what is wrong with the drivers on this forum. We make less than minimum wage and you are saying thank you, may I have another beating. Po


My beef is with Uber, I dont take it out on Pax who did nothing wrong.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This one is on you driver, when I screw up I try to make amends for it.


I think I know why my rating is 4.8 instead of 4.9. Too many of you people are totally fine with being ****ed over for free. I at least have the self esteem to call and ask for three dollars.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So you would of drove him home for free, if you were in my situation? You must make WAY more than I do. I put in 40 hours a week, and make 400 if I'm lucky, and can't be giving free 45 minute rides. And I put in 100 dollars in gas on top of that.


More entitlement. Its not the pax fault you are not successful driving.

If you make that little money why do you drive then? You could make way more doing even a minimum wage job. You are just about driving for free...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Even reordering a ride requires her to pay a booking fee and a base fare again. It is a scam to make her reorder for your mistake. A fare review would have been proper.
> 
> My beef is with Uber, I dont take it out on Pax who did nothing wrong.


So wait a second, are you the reason I have customers ask me to wait for them, while they go into the bank for two hours! I make them reorder. You know we don't get paid for time right?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> More entitlement. Its not the pax fault you are not successful driving.
> 
> If you make that little money why do you drive then? You could make way more doing even a minimum wage job. You are just about driving for free...


How am I for driving for free, when I refused to do it. All she had to do is reorder. 3 more dollars, really? That's a scam?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So wait a second, are you the reason I have customers ask me to wait for them, while they go into the bank for two hours! I make them reorder. You know we don't get paid for time right?


You are the most dramatic poster I have ever seen. No one is saying you should wait for people while they run errands. We are saying you shouldnt make them reorder when you screw up and end the ride prematurely


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> How am I for driving for free, when I refused to do it. All she had to do is reorder. 3 more dollars, really? That's a scam?


It would have cost her more than 3 dollars. Uber charges pax much more than what you and I get.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It would have cost her more than 3 dollars. Uber charges pax much more than what you and I get.


All she would of paid for, is the rest of the ride. The uber fee is like a dollar.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It would have cost her more than 3 dollars. Uber charges pax much more than what you and I get.


Also trust me, I bet she wish she reordered when she got in that traffic, drove all the way up and then had to drive all the way back. After about an hour of traffic, which she probably had to do, she would of gladly paid me three dollars.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Why would anyone be driving in such bad traffic that it took 45 minutes to go 2 miles on a pool ride? You should eat the cost of your mistake and consider it the price for an education on how not to drive.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Why would anyone be driving in such bad traffic that it took 45 minutes to go 2 miles on a pool ride? You should eat the cost of your mistake and consider it the price for an education on how not to drive.


More riders and money, when the customers pay. Not doing it for free.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You ****ed up and you had an opportunity to fix it.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

LOL by driving for free. Lol yeah right, no way!!! You people drive for free, you basically are already.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> LOL by driving for free. Lol yeah right, no way!!! You people drive for free, you basically are already.


It is truly unfortunate that we are too blind to see that we should be giving you sympathy. You could have learned a lesson from this and moved on but you want to wallow in pity. I feel bad for you. I feel bad that you are not educated enough to know how to play the game. You shouldn't be driving pool, not taking rides for $3.00 and no, this is not a great gig for making a full time salary. So you are expecting to get something that isn't there. Is is sad that Uber screwed it up, yes. But that's a fact of life, either figure out how to play around the edges of the system and be more skillful or keep complaining about your mistakes.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> LOL by driving for free. Lol yeah right, no way!!! You people drive for free, you basically are already.


How is going into the help section and having the fare reviewed driving for free? You drop the rider off at his/her destination, annotate the pickup and drop off address, grab your phone, go to help, select review fare, type in the requested information and voila, you would have been compensated for the rest of the trip. I don't see how you would have been driving for free. You would have been payed for the trip. What? You make a mistake and expect others to fix it for you? You would have been compensated appropriately and if you disagree, maybe you should reconsider the way you make money.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is truly unfortunate that we are too blind to see that we should be giving you sympathy. You could have learned a lesson from this and moved on but you want to wallow in pity. I feel bad for you. I feel bad that you are not educated enough to know how to play the game. You shouldn't be driving pool, not taking rides for $3.00 and no, this is not a great gig for making a full time salary. So you are expecting to get something that isn't there. Is is sad that Uber screwed it up, yes. But that's a fact of life, either figure out how to play around the edges of the system and be more skillful or keep complaining about your mistakes.


Ok I'll play your game MR. Elitist UBER driver. (LOL!) How do you avoid UBER pools? You get deactivated if you don't accept rides. I only have been using the UBER app because of the 35 rides 85 dollar incentive. I'm normally full time 75% LYFT. How do you make money at this UBER scam? I've worked all hours, all days. Yeah sure you can make 200 after 12 hours if your lucky. Big whoop! After gas you've made maybe one forty. Wow!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> More riders and money, when the customers pay. Not doing it for free.


You can't get more rides per hour when your stuck in traffic with one for 45 minutes that pays $3.

I drive when the the optimal demand to (risk+traffic) ratio occurs. Driving at rush hour is a net loser. THe boost in demand is out weighed by the traffic issues and higher risk of accidents. It doesn't do much good if there are twice as many rides when it takes 3 times as long to complete one $5 job. Surge was the only thing that made this a viable pursuit, but Uber has eliminated most of the rush hour surge in my market by hiring more mindless drones like you that will sit in your car in a parking lot with your app online for 12 hours a day. Learn when to drive and stop making stupid mistakes and then blaming the pax.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Ok I'll play your game MR. Elitist UBER driver. (LOL!) How do you avoid UBER pools? You get deactivated if you don't accept rides. I only have been using the UBER app because of the 35 rides 85 dollar incentive. I'm normally full time 75% LYFT. How do you make money at this UBER scam? I've worked all hours, all days. Yeah sure you can make 200 after 12 hours if your lucky. Big whoop! After gas you've made maybe one forty. Wow!


Clearly you have spent zero time reading this site. No more free advice for you.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So wait a second, are you the reason I have customers ask me to wait for them, while they go into the bank for two hours! I make them reorder. You know we don't get paid for time right?


To be fair, you are paid for time. It's probably $0.11/minute, but it's still paid time.

Look at it like this: when you go to a restaurant, if the cook messes up your order, but the server took it correctly, the manager may comp you an entree to make up for the mistake. She ordered the ride properly, and you made the mistake. Uber is tracking your movements as long as you're online, so they can pull the GPS and see that you messed up, and fix the charges. So you made a simple mistake worse by compounding it with not trying to fix it on your end, and then created a situation by which other drivers may be judged by your actions.

It's not always the pax that are in the wrong...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Ok I'll play your game MR. Elitist UBER driver. (LOL!) How do you avoid UBER pools? You get deactivated if you don't accept rides. I only have been using the UBER app because of the 35 rides 85 dollar incentive. I'm normally full time 75% LYFT. How do you make money at this UBER scam? I've worked all hours, all days. Yeah sure you can make 200 after 12 hours if your lucky. Big whoop! After gas you've made maybe one forty. Wow!


Find me someone who was deactivated in the last six months for not accepting rides. If you truly accept every ping you get its no wonder you are making so little money. Next time end the trip when all your riders are out will ya?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana , others made the point, you can't get deactivated for not accepting and read the board for tips. You will find that we are so pro driver and anti uber that when we see a news story that a driver beat a female passenger we are very likely to say, he shouldn't have laid hands on her BUT, what did she do to deserve it. That's how pro driver we are. so you have to ask yourself, why is no one agreeing with you? Rookie mistake, learn from it and move on.


----------

